# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  "Wrong" way take-off SXM

## Dennis

http://youtu.be/jzRUR9Tq12k

----------


## amyb

Lost his hat? Lucky it wasn't his head! There's a thrill.  (not).

----------


## andynap

That's no closer than the landings IMO

----------


## Dennis

> That's no closer than the landings IMO



HUH?

----------


## andynap

> HUH?



That's no closer than the landings IMO

----------


## JEK

HUH?

----------


## stbartshopper

You pilots out there- was that really that low of a take off? Looks normal to us.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> http://youtu.be/jzRUR9Tq12k



You ought to get a moderator to teach you how to embed a video directly into the post, not just a link.

----------


## Dennis

> You ought to get a moderator to teach you how to embed a video directly into the post, not just a link.




HUH?

----------


## JEK

h3.jpg

----------


## andynap

Huh?

----------


## JEK

> Huh?



h2.jpg

----------


## PIRATE40

> You pilots out there- was that really that low of a take off? Looks normal to us.



 NO, he was heavy, no problem as long as he cleared the fence.....

----------

